# 2008 coral sport extras??



## DiscoDave (Aug 25, 2008)

has anyone got the A576 DK and had any extras fitted? in particular the plus package, roof light in the toilet compartment and midi heki in the living area??

the reason for my asking is that we have just purchased said motorhome and i am interested in fitting a roof light to the toilet compartment and the possibility of a heki, so what i am asking for is has anyone got any measure ments of where their vents are? 

also anyone had a tow bar fitted to the chassis extension?

many thanks

Dave


----------

